# My baby hates her carriers!



## RStelle (Jul 12, 2011)

My baby wants to be carried all the time, but she hates to be in a baby carrier. We have tried an ergo and a moby wrap, and with both of them she will be happy for 15 minutes and then will start to squirm and cry. I've tried waiting to see if she will calm down, but she just gets more upset. I'm not sure what the problem is because she is happy to be carried for hours in basically the same position if I don't use the carrier. I always try to make sure she is comfy and in a good position. I had a friend who is experienced with baby wearing give me a lesson in ways to use the carriers, and I'm pretty sure I am using them in the right way. She is 5 months old, and was a little happier in the carrier when she was a newborn, although she has never really liked it. She's happy to go in the stroller. It would be so wonderful if I could use the carrier around the house so I could have both hands to get things done! Do you have any thoughts on what might be wrong, or what I can do? She has a lot of attitude and always seems to know just what she wants, so could it be that I should just give up on baby wearing?


----------



## Jane McClintock (May 11, 2011)

I wouldn't give up quite yet! How are you positioning her in the Moby and Ergo? Legs in or legs out? How does she like to be carried in arms? It's best to try to replicate the position she prefers when she's just in arms, and try to make sure her legs or feet aren't being froggied up under her, she has her arms free if she wants them free, and so forth.

I would focus more on the Ergo than on the Moby at this point as she may be too big and get too hot in the Moby.

She might also like something like a ring sling, pouch, or Scootababy -- or you could try the Ergo for this -- in the hip carry so that she can see out and about into the world.

Sometimes babies do develop very strong preferences but it is possible, with gentle encouragement, to help those to change. Get moving and get out and about when she's in the carrier, keep a couple of toys attached to a toy strap to the carrier for her to play with, sing, dance, make up funny stories with lots of silly faces -- anything you can think of to help her get used to the idea that being in a baby carrier is lots of fun!


----------



## RStelle (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks...I've tried swithcing to a side carry with the ergo for the past few days because when I hold her I usually have her on my hip, and that is working a bit better.


----------

